# Guests - Sign Up!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It seems like the Lakers board is constantly flooded with guests viewing the board, so why not sign up and discuss your Los Angeles Lakers with the rest of this great community? We don't bite, I promise. :biggrin:

The 08-09 season has kicked off, and it promises to be one hell of a ride. The journey to the title has begun, and we'd love for you all to share it with us here at BBF. 

Go Lakers! :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I see 9 guests in here right now (not sure how many are just the Google bots).

Sign up!


----------



## jmaquaes (Sep 29, 2008)

ONe less guest ;-)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad to see you didn't completely forget about the site after registering in September.  

Have fun here, and I hope to see you stay active. :cheers:


----------



## jmaquaes (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been reading all this time as a guest. I dont usually have the time to write, but I like to know what other people say, specially those than can watch the game. Being in europe is a little hard to watch the games in a normal time.



Basel said:


> Glad to see you didn't completely forget about the site after registering in September.
> 
> Have fun here, and I hope to see you stay active. :cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

"change your password every 30 day" is the only reason i was a guest for almost a month


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that was annoying.


----------

